# Snake Food A lesson learned



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

First off I would just like to say that I detest snakes and most reptiles. With that said I will share with you my experiences of last week and my missing fish. 

Last week I saw a garder snake in the basement of our house. Unfortunately for my fish thats where my tanks are located. I tried to catch the snake with my tank tongs, but it was to fat for the tongs to close around so it got away from me. Last I saw it had gone behind the tank stand where I could no longer get to it. My wife who is the snake catcher in my house was gone on a trip so was unavailable to capture the creature for 5 days. on the second day after discovery I noticed that I didn't see my clown loach any more. I chalked it up to shyness and hiding in the structure I had for it. To make this story short, after 5 days I lost my 3 inch Clown loach, 5 inch Pleco, and 3 Oto's. My cat tipped us off to where the snake was hiding so my wife caught it and returned it to the wild where it belonged. Of course with a full stomach.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

WOAH Wait a minute. So snakes will eat fish out of a tank? Can i ask how he managed to "slither" into the tank? and then back out with out falling in? I would have never thought.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I use to play with garter snakes growing up, they are great swimmers even if a flowing river and they are live bearers.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry for ur lost! reminds me of when a kingfisher ate ALL my pearl scale goldfish when i had them outside my house. it perched on a nearby tree to observe my fish. i dint notice the bird till all 3 of them were gone.... i thought the fish jumped out. and when all of my gold fish were gone, the bird was gone. 

...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the loss. Garters can fit through some pretty small cracks.

Either tighten your basement seals (or add a free-roaming kingsnake).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

WHOA! I have to say, stinks to for the fish, but very interesting story! I don't know what I would do if I found a snake hunting in my fish tank..too freaky! :shock: 

So it swam in the tank, and then swam right on out? :bathbaby: 

-John N.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats crazy man. Much respect to you though for catching it and letting it go after you knew it ate some of your fish. As opposed to blowing its brains out.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

hmmm. a bigger clown would have fought off the snake.


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry to here that. Too bad the cat didn't eat the snake and sooner.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

You should have bit the bullet and grabbed the garter snake. I had one for ten years before I set it free and it was never large enough to scare me or scar me. At worst, it would musk everywhere and produce some of the gawdawfulest funk you've seen this side of a skunk if I grabbed it. But that washed off...


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Good to know. I dont run into to many snakes around my house. I have only seen 2, but I would be all kinds of pissed if I found it in my fish tank. 

Perhaps you could get a cat and train it to guard your tank? A vicious security guard kitty.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree that the losses were my fault since I was too chicken to catch it myself. But it is a lesson learned. Sometimes nature is a bitch.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh my, out of all of the creatures on earth, I have a terrible phobia of snakes (especially garter snakes even though I know they won't hurt me), so if that happened in my house I'd probably have to evacuate. :shock:

Yes, I've seen them out swimming in lakes when we've been out canoing, and they are like mice, being able to slip through the tiniest of spaces.

Sorry about your losses....


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a snake IN my canoe once....aiiieeee!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

vancat said:


> I had a snake IN my canoe once....aiiieeee!


Eeewww.... I'd be bailed out of there faster than you can imagine if that happened... :shock:


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss timewalker. I would have been thrilled to find a snake that I could handle, I am very brave around snakes, but were it a fish eating spider I would have yelled for my wife and left the fish room never to return till certified to be spider free by my wife, and then too cautiously.rayer:


----------

